# V-cube color scheme...



## jcuber (Oct 17, 2008)

I was just wondering which color scheme they use. Is it the american scheme just substituting black for white (because it's a white cube) or something else?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, that's correct. Just black instead of white.


----------



## jcuber (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks.

(message too short)


----------

